# Which One Whats the Differance ? DA Sander DA Polisher !!



## scrappybill

Hi,
I am after a bit of advice,
I am about to Paint or start prep one of me off roaders, I'm going to spray it in a Dark blue candy over silver.

By my question relates to electric DA Sander. Or Polisher.
What is the difference Between a DA Sander like the 
Sealey DAS 150t
eBay item number 180730296426

Or Deltalyo DAS 150T
Item Number 261050812897

These are both advertised as Sanders Have a Variable speed of 2500-6000rpm and both have an orbit of 8mm or 5/16" and rated at 500w each.

And any of the DAS6 or other DA Polishers
1 this one
Or This 1 
They have on eBay which all Have a Variable speed of 2500-6000rpm and both have an orbit of 8mm or 5/16" and rated at 500w each.

All the DAS6 units apart from the pro's are the same spec as the 150T.

The only difference is the price?
So is an electric DA Sander and an electric DA Polisher the same.
I would like one unit to do both; I need an electric sander to prep the off roader ready for paint and also to polish up my other 4x4's and some of my cars?

I already own a Rotary polisher i bought a few years ago with all heads and a few compounds but have always been to scared to use it.
Any help would be very appreciative?
Thanks


----------



## J.D

Ive just prepped and undercoated the Bed and Cab on a MK3 Hilux ready for paint, I have DA's here but did the whole thing with a blue Bosch GDA Delta sander up to 240 grit and the after sanding by hand.

Too many recesses etc on it for a DA and the Delta is just as fast.

100 quid, but well worth the money, its a powerful very versatile tool. You can grind rust out with it to bare metal on 80 grit no probs.

Dunno about polishing mate... when mines finished im just going to spray it with mud and leave it like it.

But I polish up gelcoat on boats with a DA regular.


----------



## scrappybill

*Thanks for reply, But Im still non the wiser ?*

Cheers JD, but i still would like to know whats the differance ?
Between what i have said in 1st post ?


----------



## J.D

£9.86 Inc Postage.


----------



## scrappybill

*Cheers but if you dont know dont worry*

I assume by your reply of a price, You don't know the differences between what i have asked.

That's fine perhaps someone else does ?

There is no need for another reply, unless its what i have asked.


----------



## JoshG1992

DA's are sanders when you put sand paper on them, and polishers when you use a pad and a polish, either spend less on a sander and learn to use your rotary or get a DA to do both 

Edit: All 4 links you have posted are the same machine, just different labels, its like buying Kelloggs Corn Flakes or Tesco's own Corn Flakes, same ****, different box.


----------



## trv8

scrappybill said:


> There is no need for another reply, unless its what i have asked.


Oooooooh! Touchy......lighten-up a bit :thumb:.


----------



## J.D

scrappybill said:


> I assume by your reply of a price, You don't know the differences between what i have asked.
> 
> That's fine perhaps someone else does ?
> 
> There is no need for another reply, unless its what i have asked.


The trigger buttons are also different colour.


----------



## moosh

The main difference and only difference in most cases is the DA polisher does not have a hose built-in for the Hoover/dust suction function and the backing plate won't have holes in it where as the sanders will have all that built-in :thumb: I use my buff daddy DA for sanding more than polishing....


----------



## Fac

JoshG1992 said:


> DA's are sanders when you put sand paper on them, and polishers when you use a pad and a polish, either spend less on a sander and learn to use your rotary or get a DA to do both
> 
> Edit: All 4 links you have posted are the same machine, just different labels, its like buying Kelloggs Corn Flakes or Tesco's own Corn Flakes, same ****, different box.


Now hold on......
There's only one corn flake, the own branded ones all do try bless em but they still taste like dusty cardboard


----------



## J.D

Rice Crispies are better they talk to you when your pour milk on them.


----------



## Fac

If only you could hear em shouting "We're lactose intolerant you bast...aaaaahhds....


----------



## J.D

I always drink two pints of milk before I spray epoxy.


----------

